# Petland begins phasing out puppy and kitten sales



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

We could only hope they follow up with the little creatures soon too!

"FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

PETLAND ENDS PUPPY SALES

(CALGARY, AB, September 9, 2011) – Effective immediately, Petland - one of Canada’s oldest and most highly respected pet stores - will begin phasing out puppy and kitten sales. The decision to withdraw from the puppy sales market reflects a fundamental change in the way consumers are sourcing and purchasing puppies, resulting in a decrease of sales within pet stores.

“Our decision to end these sales was a tough one and was based on business fundamentals,” says Robert Brissette, CEO of Petland since 1979. “Putting healthy and happy puppies into good homes has always been a core and proud part of our business, but we acknowledge the changes in the way people now shop for their pets.” Brissette points to an increase in online shopping for animals, through Kijiji and similar services as partially responsible for the decrease in puppy sales.

Brissette also outlined that because of Petland’s extensive in-store animal care program, the cost of responsibly preparing a healthy puppy for sale is higher than purchasing on-line. “We just hope that people don’t make their purchase decisions solely based on money. There is a reason why we’ve been able to continue a responsible puppy sales program and it costs a lot to do it right.”

Petland will continue their long standing tradition of helping families find their next companion through the company’s Adopt-a-Pet program and the Petland Pets for Life Foundation. Both programs seek to match homeless animals with loving, healthy homes. Petland will also continue to partner with reputable animal welfare organizations across the country.

“We are very pleased Petland will continue to help homeless animals find homes,” says Patricia Cameron, Executive Director of the Calgary Humane Society. Noting Petland’s long-time work with their charity Pets for Life, Cameron says, “Petland’s increased efforts to help adopt animals in need through store adoptions could make a significant contribution to ending animal homelessness in this city.”

“As long as there are still animals without homes,” said Cameron. “We encourage the public to adopt animals through pet stores that provide adoption space, or through reputable breeders, shelters and rescue organizations.” Cameron noted there are more than 16,000 homeless animals in Calgary each year. “Across the country there are hundreds of thousands of animals in need who require responsible, loving homes.”

“For us at Petland, this decision was about responsibly adapting to changing circumstances while staying committed to our principles and values,” said Robert Brissette."


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I am glad Petland has decided to make this decision. I am a bit disappointed, however, that they state it was a decision "based on business fundamentals". What about ethics??? Petland has long been known to sell puppies purchased from puppy mills. I am glad they are cutting that tie and supporting adoption in their stores. It should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought Romeo, my Chihuahua from a local petland. I wouldn't have even thought of getting a dog from a pet store, but I fell in love with the little man. I drilled the employee with a TON of questions regarding treatment, even down to where they received him from, which was a local breeder believe it or not. I received his pedigree as well, so I traced the breeder down, and it was not a mill, so I got lucky.

I'm also lucky that I took Romeo home, as he is the only reason my mother in law found out that she has breast cancer before it spread, which is a story for another time.

I recently ran into the employee who helped me through the sale at a local hospital, and he recognized and approached me. He asked about my pup, and informed me he quit his job at petland because of the way pet stores treat animals, and their rep for spreading puppy mill pups. He was heart broken because he applied there to help animals, and felt like he was not at all.

Other that that one time, I stay away from pet land...

Now, the local pet supermarket here seems great, they don't sell dogs or cats, but they do sell some small animals, reptiles, fish, and mainly birds. They seem very clean and seem like they actually care about the well being of the pets they have in stock, well at least the guys I know that work there. I would not buy a pet from there, mainly because I want to support local breeders as an alternative, but I would not turn people away from them.

Also, we have a store one town over where I grew up named pet harbor, its a privately owned store that mainly sells fish, and I have never heard one complaint about them at all. So I think it just depends on the store, employees, and where they receive their pets from.


----------

